# Help! They're Opening the Fridge!



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I like to think of myself as a pretty creative person, but lately my dogs are outdoing me.

This week I've been grocery shopping 3 times due to my husky opening the refrigerator while I'm gone and he and Cafall helping themselves to the fridge buffet line.

So far I've tried:

Blocking the Door with a Diningroom Chair: They moved the chair and commenced eating.

Tying the door shut with a scarf and anchoring the scarf with knots through the hinge on the neighboring cabinet: They chewed through the scarf and had a smashing good time (emphasis on smashing as they busted open a bottle of salsa to go with the burritos  )

After nanny cam revealed it was the husky, Finder, doing all the opening I crated him the next time I left. He busted outta his crate, demolishing it in the process, continued his glutinous ways. 

I also tried child locks but those got chewed off and like any red blooded American I'm not terribly fond of the idea of restricting my own refrigerator access. 

Finder can't be shut in a room as that triggers something from his abusive past and his house training suddenly goes out the window as he will submissively urinate until you let him out. Both dogs are fit enough to hop any baby gate easily and clearly determined enough to chew through any obstacle. The issue with training is they don't take a step out of line while I'm home so it's hard to correct. The other big issue is that the fridge has had about all the abuse it can take. I've superglued the rubber vacuum seal back in place multiple times now (Finder uses his paw to scratch his way in), but don't think it'll last for long.

I'm starting to lose my wits... and a bit of weight. Help! I have curves to maintain! :crazy:


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

DIY locks?

Would it be possible to attached the baby gate in front of the fridge? That might keep them off and jumping over it isn't such a problem then.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

put a padlock on the fridge. or just beat the dogs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I would get one of those superduper police K9 crates for the Husky.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I can't do any construction on the refrigerator itself as I'm in a rental unit and don't own the fridge. Also my kitchen is open concept so I don't really have anything to brace a baby gate against except in the doorway itself and that's too easy for them to jump.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I know its not funny to you, but I can't help but laugh!
My daughter's dog is half Huskie, half herder, very clever girl she would open everything but the fridge, my daughter had to change all the handles in her apt.

What kind of fridge do you have?
I bought one with the freezer on the bottom with french doors on top. The freezer door (at your dog's level) is super heavy, they could not open it. The upper french doors maybe, but the 1st 2 shelves are actually drawers that hold cheese/deli stuff and fruits/vegs. It would be hard to access the upper shelves. So, can you buy a new fridge?


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Sunflowers, if you've got a brand or style to look at in crates I'm totally open to suggestions! Finder had a metal crate that had previously successfully contained Cafall and other foster huskies without issue but it's in pieces now.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Put a chain tightly around the fridge and lock the ends with a padlock.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/how-do-i-teach-my-dog/436713-counter-walking.html#post5378873
Just another idea if you don't enjoy the crate idea.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

No worries Gretchen, their devious lil antics make for a great story. My friends and family are thoroughly enjoying the developing story of Finder's Fridge exploits. I will certainly keep that style fridge in mind when I move out. It sounds like it would work great. Alas, I'm still hoping to find a solution that won't cost $$$.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Apsel Bear, I've not heard of the scat mats before. Will have to look into that!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

I've never used one, but seems to get decent reviews, and the video reviews on amazon looked enterta... I mean promising.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Kahrg4 said:


> a solution that won't cost $$$.


 
Put a chain tightly around the fridge and lock the ends with a padlock. Get a lightweight chain from the big rolls they have at the hardware store. Probably cost $10.

I'm serious. Not a joke.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

brightspot said:


> Put a chain tightly around the fridge and lock the ends with a padlock. Get a lightweight chain from the big rolls they have at the hardware store. Probably cost $10.
> 
> I'm serious. Not a joke.


While you are on point, the only thing I'd worry about is the dog destroying the seal over and over. He's learned its an easy snack and will do his best to get back in. If she can find a training method, that's going to pay off a little more and be worth a few extra bucks.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

ApselBear said:


> While you are on point, the only thing I'd worry about is the dog destroying the seal over and over. He's learned its an easy snack and will do his best to get back in. If she can find a training method, that's going to pay off a little more and be worth a few extra bucks.


Oh, yeah. Didn't think about the seal.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I like the simplicity of your idea though Brightspot. Sadly I think ApselBear is probably right about the seal.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

We used to have the same problem and we ended up removing the handle from the fridge and our problems was solved  But if your dog is more persistent that our was that may still not be enough.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

DinaBlue, glad to know I'm not alone! lol. Although Finder doesn't use the handle at all to get in. He just paws at the side of the door until he gets it to pop open. Meanwhile Cafall, my GSD, stands back and waits while Finder does all the dirty work. Cafall just eats whatever is made available, he'd never actually actively get INTO trouble.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Can you stage it for training? Leave but come back in a few minutes to correct him? Any way to sneak up on Finder? He is impressive. That'd make me proud if my dog is that smart... but I guess that comes with a price in this case. 

Or can you make something fall that will make a huge noise when he tries to touch the fridge? Like setting a can of coins on the edge of the top fridge door and as he moves it the can will fall and surprise him? Meanwhile you wait outside the door to hear it and rush in to correct? 

If you can't keep him out then the only other option is to get creative on how to catch him in the act.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Hmmm. You have a nanny cam. Set up the husky for a real surprise. Watch him from another room. When he starts to open the fridge, run into the kitchen screaming "No! Bad Dog!" or bang on pots to startle him. Blow an air horn. Make it worse than any goody could ever be.

This is sort of a joke, but maybe you could work with this idea depending on his personality.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

haha Bear_L and Brightspot, woe be to the man or dog you two team up to play a prank on! I live in a studio apartment so there's not really a whole lot in the way of rooms for me to be in while Finder's not. Like I said though he's perfectly behaved when I'm home. Not even any midnight snacks while I sleep. I borrowed the nanny cam from a friend but can probably borrow it again to help with training. 

And thanks Bear_L! Finder is a super smarty and I love watching him problem solve. He's a whiz with puzzle toys. Now if he would just understand that the fridge is NOT a puzzle toy!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

I meant if you can wait outside of your home, not inside. Could you leave the windows slightly ajar so you can hear him from outside? 

Or for a day, put stuff in the fridge that you know he hates to eat and disappoint him... see if that does anything. Something that will totally discourages him.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Bear L said:


> Or for a day, put stuff in the fridge that you know he hates to eat and disappoint him... see if that does anything. Something that will totally discourages him.


Well he was pretty disappointed today as I hadn't gone shopping again yet so the only things left were the salad, peppers, and plastic condiment bottles. lol


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Kahrg4 said:


> Well he was pretty disappointed today as I hadn't gone shopping again yet so the only things left were the salad, peppers, and plastic condiment bottles. lol


You might look into taste/smell aversion training as well. I've heard it does work and it doesn't. It probably depends on the dog and how you go about it. My guess is, he knows whats possibly in the fridge and won't mind a little bad taste to reach the treasures inside.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

I know it's a GSD forum, but here's the lil trouble maker.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I used to have a cat that opened the freezer. Drove me nuts. My oldest dog opens the child proof locks to get to the garbage. Nothing I put there stopped her, so now garbage is in the bathroom, kinda reminds me why I haven't owned a garbage container in the last 9 years


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

scarfish said:


> put a padlock on the fridge. *or just beat the dogs*.


I like the padlock idea too.

But tell me I'm misreading your second statement. That was a joke or sarcasm, right? Beat the dogs? You mean outsmart them "beat" them, as in friendly competition? Or physically harm them as a form of punishment? I'll assume that I misunderstood your point and err on the side of caution and go with the more positive (mis)translation.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Kahrg4 said:


> I like to think of myself as a pretty creative person, but lately my dogs are outdoing me.
> 
> This week I've been grocery shopping 3 times due to my husky opening the refrigerator while I'm gone and he and Cafall helping themselves to the fridge buffet line.
> 
> ...


So owning 2 Sibes myself, as well as 2 GSDs, I've learned that they will normally misbehave the most when they are underexercised. You have a Sibe that's being a rascal. How old is Finder and how much exercise do your dogs get? Husky owners know that this breed needs more exercise than probably any other breed on the planet. I take mine out for average 5-6 (max has been 10-11) mile bikejoring rides daily to help keep them calm and obedient. And those 5-6 miles just take the edge off. It honestly doesn't even phase them, but it's just enough to help keep them within the boundaries of obedience needed to not become destructive. Sibes are a special breed for sure!!! Hopefully I'll see you on the Sibe forum www.itsahuskything.com, if you're not on it already!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Counter, I appreciate your concern but Finder has been doing 4 mile walks and off leash play almost every day this week. It got rainy yesterday but otherwise he's seen an increase in exercise recently as the weather's finally decided to warm up. I understand about husky energy, I've grown up with and fostered northern breeds including huskies most of my life. Finder is by far the calmest and least destructive husky I've ever experienced. At least he was until he discovered all the wonders of the fridge.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh gosh. How unfortunate, and a little bit funny. Who needs thumbs, right? 

I am no help since the only solution I could offer is to invest in an anti zombie-apocalyptic crate, not unlike this one:
Leerburg | Deluxe Full Tread Aluminum Dog Crate

But it is also v. costly, which would not be pertinent in your case.

You know, what should happen is for manufacturers to offer a top loading fridge to their product line. I can't imagine any dog being able to open *that* to raid the fridge.

Watch. Some lurker is going to read this and run off with my multi-million dollar idea and market it towards owners w/ fridge-raiding pets.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

How about an ecollar? You have a nanny cam, so set him up. Watch him from outside the house, when he goes into the kitchen, correct him. Find a trainer to teach you how to use it correctly, but you are going to have to find something that you can do from a distance. 

Scat mats at the kitchen entrance and in front of the fridge may work. Until he learns how to jump over them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Kahrg4 said:


> Hi Counter, I appreciate your concern but Finder has been doing 4 mile walks and off leash play almost every day this week. It got rainy yesterday but otherwise he's seen an increase in exercise recently as the weather's finally decided to warm up. I understand about husky energy, I've grown up with and fostered northern breeds including huskies most of my life. Finder is by far the calmest and least destructive husky I've ever experienced. At least he was until he discovered all the wonders of the fridge.


Walks are different than runs, but any exercise is better than no exercise, so that's awesome what you're able to provide them! I know walking does very little for my personal fitness. Running does A LOT for my fitness. The same goes for dogs; especially for dogs(!). I used to walk my dogs for 2+ hours (7+ miles) a day, plus 1-2 hours at the dog park. Then I realized our walks were really not doing much for them, other than getting them out in public for socialization with new and strange sounds and smells, etc. I learned about bikejoring, and now we're doing that 5-6 miles in 30-45 minutes (versus 2-3 hours of walking) and they're running and pulling and sprinting the entire time, I don't even pedal; it's all dog power! Bikejoring worked magic for us.

That's amazing that you have a calm and witty Sibe. When our Paw Paw was a pup he went through obedience training with a trainer who was from Alaska. She had plenty of experience working with northern breeds and huskies, similar to what you mentioned, and she said Paw Paw was the most well-behaved Siberian she has ever met. Well, he's been a great dog, but he can still be a rascal when he wants to be, or when I am unable to give him the amount of exercise he needs. He's also 6 now, and he was much more of a rascal when he was younger. I'm grateful that he's never desired to open our fridge though! I'm glad you're finding help from the people in this forum! Good luck. Nice to see others with a Sibe/GSD combo.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Kahrg4 said:


> Sunflowers, if you've got a brand or style to look at in crates I'm totally open to suggestions! Finder had a metal crate that had previously successfully contained Cafall and other foster huskies without issue but it's in pieces now.


Doggie prison 
There are several models on this site

. Crates & Kennels: Police K9, Military K9 and Schutzhund Working Dog Equipment


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

My last GSD did the fridge thing too and also the oven. The oven he used the towels so that was an easy fix (cost me a thanksgiving Turkey though). The fridge was more of an issue. I tried the baby locks and that did not work at all, the chair, crating, etc. FINALLY the ONLY thing that works was duct tape. It looked horrible but it did the job! Silly I know.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

this
Pet Training Supplies: Scat Mats and Strips for problem behaviors


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

LoveDogs said:


> My last GSD did the fridge thing too and also the oven. The oven he used the towels so that was an easy fix (cost me a thanksgiving Turkey though). The fridge was more of an issue. I tried the baby locks and that did not work at all, the chair, crating, etc. FINALLY the ONLY thing that works was duct tape. It looked horrible but it did the job! Silly I know.


Funny because my wild hair guess was going to be in the tape/texture department. Double sided tape along the door where he can reach? Maybe once he gets sticky he won't like it? Or maybe he will just learn to rip it off somehow and then you'll have tape in the dogs fur. I don't know. Was also thinking along the lines of a decoy dog fridge but then you mentioned you're in a studio apartment so probably don't have room for a mini fridge. Anything you can spray or rub onto the surface that would make him sneeze and not harm him? Just completely wild guesses here.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

You might want to give this lock a try! I so know how huskies can be. good luck!
Refrigerator Door Lock with Padlock - White - - Amazon.com


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions! The scatmat arrived yesterday and has been up and operating since last night. 24 hours later and the fridge is still unharmed. I've accidentally stepped on it a few times myself and it's very unpleasant but not overly painful. Finder has been caught a couple times by it and has since avoided it. I've got my fingers crossed that the problem has been solved!


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

:happyboogie:
Hopefully after a few good lessons for you Finder, you'll be able to put the mat away to avoid those self inflicted accidental lessons :fingerscrossed:


----------

